# Starting Forti-Flora...Advice?



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Sorry, I don't know anything about Forti-Flora. 

I do know that one way to stop acid reflux in people without drugs is to just avoid eating anything in the last several hours before laying down.

I hope something helps your Aussie! And you, too!

By the way, you were part of the inspiration for us to get a second dog. Thank you!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Awww..that makes my day. And isn't he gorgeous? 

Of course, when he hits his teen stage you'll probably be cursing my name, but thanks!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

It's a probiotic and can be used as directed - 1 packet mixed with food once daily. No need to start with a smaller dose.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It will help rebuild good bacteria in the gut. You can just start using it as directed from day one. You'll probably find you'll hate the smell - but your dog will love it. There's not that much in a pack - just sprinkle it over your dog's food.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor just finished a month of Forti Flora prescribed by his vet after a round of antibiotics. We just did one whole individual packet once a day as indicated from the get go. As stated above, sprinkle over the food. It did him a lot of good and he really loved it.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks, everyone. We've been giving it to her for three days and so far, so good. I was concerned about introducing it all at once because she's got a delicate stomach and changes of any kind usually lead to leash trips out to the yard every half hour all night long...and given how nasty cold it's been, that would have been even less fun than usual.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad it's working for you. My Toby couldn't stay on it because it made his poops even softer! We finally found a prebiotic chew that is working well for him thank goodness!! I liked the little packets Forti Flora came in because it was a precise measurement.


----------

